# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Ndërtime Alpine (T'bane) dhe bukurit e Rugovës

## bela70

Po e hap me liqenin e madh(kuqisht- leqinat)

----------


## bela70

Liqeni madh, qershor 2005

----------


## bela70

Tbani im ne leqinat-Drelaj

----------


## bela70

shtepi ne breg te hutes-drelaj

----------


## bela70

Vill ne shtupeq

----------


## bela70

Vill ne boge

----------


## bela70

Tban ne leqinat-drelaj

----------


## bela70

Tban afer podit zharit -drelaj

----------


## bela70

Pamje nga Shtupeqi

----------


## bela70

tbani i qobanve 1ne leqinat

----------


## bela70

Tban ne rahisht-drelaj

----------


## bela70

Tbani qobanve 2 leqinat

----------


## bela70

Tban ne breg te hutes

----------


## bela70

Restoran ne leqinat-kuqisht

----------


## bela70

Pamje afer liqenit madh - hyrja

----------


## bela70

pamje ne shtupeq

----------


## bela70

Nje pamje tjeter e villes ne shtupeq

----------


## bela70

Pamje nga mbrendia jasht villes-shtupeq

----------


## bela70

Grup vilash ne Bog

----------


## bela70

tban ne rahisht-leqinat-Drelaj

----------

